# Info. on some lines please Nevada,York,Denton & Brooks



## Jasper (Apr 18, 2011)

Instead of me starting numerous threads I felt one thread about a few lines im trying to learn about would be smart. Interested in learning more about Nevada, York, Denton and Brooks. I owned a apbt that was Denton/Brooks blood yrs ago but never really did research on those lines. I like all styles of pits cuz I just love the breed but my ideal pit is 45-60lbs max and really feel this might be the direction I head when ready for another apbt. Please if you guys could give me info or lead me in the right direction that would be wonderful. My future goal would be to attempt weight pull events with my next dog but if not just a great companion for me and my kids. Thanks


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

While you can do wp with just about any dog that is in good shape and health and will pull,I think that with those lines you mentioned you would be hard pressed to find one in the weight range you want.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Jasper said:


> Instead of me starting numerous threads I felt one thread about a few lines im trying to learn about would be smart. Interested in learning more about Nevada, York, Denton and Brooks. I owned a apbt that was Denton/Brooks blood yrs ago but never really did research on those lines. I like all styles of pits cuz I just love the breed but my ideal pit is 45-60lbs max and really feel this might be the direction I head when ready for another apbt. Please if you guys could give me info or lead me in the right direction that would be wonderful. My future goal would be to attempt weight pull events with my next dog but if not just a great companion for me and my kids. Thanks


 are you trying to find out what you want in a dog ? if thats the case , you may just be better off heading to some shows and watching and talking with some people. then doing some research on your own.
rescue dogs can be good pets but if you actually plan on possible being serious with the WP then getting a pup with long lines of WP and health testing would be a good idea


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have met with Janice of Nevada Kennels several times and you can get a very nice WP dog from her and within your wanted weight range. Twilight a dog I know from her is only 40lbs. Many of her dogs are very well within standard ( though a couple have a bit more bone) but even Hannibal is not as large as he looks in photos. I have been on Janices yard and she has alot of very nice dogs. She is also a very easy person to deal with in own a dog with good CH/GRCH lines. She has one pup left from a very nice litter out of Gambler right now that if your in the market for a UKC dog it will be a nice one. You can always talk about price with her as well.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks for all the info I'm always on Nevada Kennels site my ideal pit would be like her male Hannibal. So i guess that's the certain look im going for, I don't know what his stats are so he might be around 45-60lbs or more IDK. I would like to go the weight pull route but if not just a nice correct apbt will be great. I just like the Nevada and York lines cuz IMO see alot of great conformation dogs. I was also interested in Denton/Brooks just cuz that's what my male was that I owned yrs ago. Again thanks for the info.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well a "nice correct apbt" would be much leaner than Hannibal, but Hannibal I believe from seeing him he is about 60lbs, maybe 18inchs tall... He is not the way he looks in photos, but is still a larger size than APBT standard. However he still does fine in WP and a dog from Nevada I think would be what your looking for. 

On a side note the breeding she has coming out of Norman should produce something up your alley. The dam of the litter is closely related to Hannibal.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

It is best to actually get in contact with the breeders themselves and ask about all your questions and concerns. Go out and put hands on the dogs from lines you are interested in and also check out some others form comparison.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> I have met with Janice of Nevada Kennels several times and you can get a very nice WP dog from her and within your wanted weight range. Twilight a dog I know from her is only 40lbs. Many of her dogs are very well within standard ( though a couple have a bit more bone) but even Hannibal is not as large as he looks in photos. I have been on Janices yard and she has alot of very nice dogs. She is also a very easy person to deal with in own a dog with good CH/GRCH lines. She has one pup left from a very nice litter out of Gambler right now that if your in the market for a UKC dog it will be a nice one. You can always talk about price with her as well.


:goodpost:



Patch-O-Pits said:


> It is best to actually get in contact with the breeders themselves and ask about all your questions and concerns. Go out and put hands on the dogs from lines you are interested in and also check out some others form comparison.


:goodpost:



American_Pit13 said:


> Well a "nice correct apbt" would be much leaner than Hannibal, but Hannibal I believe from seeing him he is about 60lbs, maybe 18inchs tall... He is not the way he looks in photos, but is still a larger size than APBT standard. However he still does fine in WP and a dog from Nevada I think would be what your looking for.
> On a side note the breeding she has coming out of Norman should produce something up your alley. The dam of the litter is closely related to Hannibal.


:goodpost:


----------



## Jasper (Apr 18, 2011)

I tried to get into contact with Nevada kennels but never got a reply back. Hey Holly your Bumble Bee is exactly what im looking for in body structure she's an amazing apbt. Thanks for all the help I will continue searching the web for more info on these lines but if u have any info to share please do. thanks


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I have met with Janice of Nevada Kennels several times and you can get a very nice WP dog from her and within your wanted weight range. Twilight a dog I know from her is only 40lbs. Many of her dogs are very well within standard ( though a couple have a bit more bone) but even Hannibal is not as large as he looks in photos. I have been on Janices yard and she has alot of very nice dogs. She is also a very easy person to deal with in own a dog with good CH/GRCH lines. She has one pup left from a very nice litter out of Gambler right now that if your in the market for a UKC dog it will be a nice one. You can always talk about price with her as well.


I completely forgot that Twi is of Nevada lines.I think I may have been thinking of Clyde's ped and not hers with the bigger dogs.:hammer:
York is a bigger line though isn't it?Or am I off there too?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

York was a nice line, but as far as I know they have gone to much large boned dogs.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks for all the replies everyone still doing my research even though im not ready for a dog anytime soon.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratulations on researching *before* you get the dog!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> I have met with Janice of Nevada Kennels several times and you can get a very nice WP dog from her and within your wanted weight range. Twilight a dog I know from her is only 40lbs. Many of her dogs are very well within standard ( though a couple have a bit more bone) but even Hannibal is not as large as he looks in photos. I have been on Janices yard and she has alot of very nice dogs. She is also a very easy person to deal with in own a dog with good CH/GRCH lines. She has one pup left from a very nice litter out of Gambler right now that if your in the market for a UKC dog it will be a nice one. You can always talk about price with her as well.


i have a few of nevada's dogs in onyx pedigree. they are sbt though. they do have some awesome dogs wether it be sbt/amstaff/apbt.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah she raises Staffy bullys as well. Some very very cute ones lol.


----------

